# commercial accounts



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

when bidding commercial accounts do you call banks, malls, resturants, etc and ask them if they are excepting bids or do you just write one up and take them in and drop them off to the office and let them read them and decide? and whens a good time to do this.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Usually I just call...sometime they handle everything themselves, sometimes they have a national mang co (do a search on this forum) take care of it...... where in maine are you? I'm from Auburn.....


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

im up to bagor just starting out i deliver auto parts all day so i see all the places that have different companys each year, and im tired of delivering parts, so im doing what i can to get set up and hope for the best, but i figure with all he info i can find and get ill do all right. i got two seperate service agreemets, one for plowing and one for landscaping.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Your right in the thick of things now... call, call, and call some more.... what you really need to do iis figure out your hourly rate and then go from there.... i'll send a link that will help you tomorrow when I'm in my office


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

as promised,,,,, HIH

http://lawnchat.com/?page_id=341


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

just wondering hows buisness down portland way do you know? and is plowing all you do or do you do landscaping work as well? My wife kids and I are thinking of moving down portland way at tax time but i dont want to get customers up here and then her say ok lets move. but there is nothing up here. thanks for the link illcheck it out.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

As you know Portland is the largest city in maine...there will be definately more opportunities down there but bangor is the 2nd largest.. you should be able to find enough work there...... I've found more then enough work in L/A as we're the 3rd largest city....In terms of my plowing business... I just plow and will do some spring cleanup... to keep an account year round I simply hire out the mowing.... (its too cut throat out there for me to justify buying 20K in mowing equipment) when I can still bid on a property, make a small profit, and simply push papers around. Your just getting into it ... you'll see where the $'s at....ie bidding on a plowing lot 10K, while the landscaping goes for 3K.....Its just not worth it imo


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

yea true, she just wants to move down that way becasue she has to go shoping all the time down there and i get tired of driving. I like the ocean, and she likes the city so we figured that would be a perfect area. plus now shes over the whole going to free port shopping as it has moved on to boston, kittery, and nashua nh haha so costing me more money. but like i said according to that link it says i should charge well ill pm you that info. I just dont want to get commitedto landscaping and plowing here then all the sudden she wants to move.


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

well it says i should charge 103 per hour, but im not quite that high. Because i dont have a 30,000 dollar truck. but im not far off so i dont think i am lowballing.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

ust a fyi...you have to have at least 10 posts to use the pm function... and yes I wouldn't get the4 accounts up there then all of a sudden move.... its going to be tough starting out in a new city that you havn't established in yet... try bidding but I don't think you'll do well.....if you move you might try looking into subbing for someone this year (on the commercial side of things) and pick up some residentials


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

whats your email address as I don't want to be putting this type on info out there


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

mine is [email protected] ill email you a copy of my contract and it has what i charge per hour and you cant tell me if it sounds alright.


----------



## disantolandscap (Aug 20, 2011)

for some reason it just keeps saying attaching files it wont load it so i can send it to you.


----------

